# Uber has the Airport Geo-Map here set to NEVER SURGE



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

The map inside the map that is the airport here is set to never Surge here in Denver.
The whole state could be RED at the same time, but that little airport square will never go RED.
Even in white-out blizzard over the New Year's weekend I was caught in, it never goes to surge pricing.
As I drove 10MPH for the 10 miles it takes to get away from the airport, I continued to reject fare requests. The app would ping as quickly as I could bring it back online time and time again. In those conditions, there's no way I'm picking someone up. I'm just looking out for my own safety. I took the hit on my acceptance rate as it fell below 50% for last week, but it was worth the experiment.
I guess they do this to avoid the bad PR that might come from a pax initiated from the airport.

Is this the Uber practice in your city/airport?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Saw Love field in Dallas TX surge tonight but we have National Championship game here Monday.


----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

so it's not the case at every airport, thanks


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

It is similar at LAX. With the relatively few UberX cars that are legal to pick up there it should be surging 75% of the day. They have shut it off for one simple reason. In the fight with the Taxi the place that will be most hurtful to them to lose is the airport. So Uber has to keep prices low because they cannot win on availability as it is very hard to get an UberX at LAX.

What really sucks is the operators that spend a few thousand to get legal and then continue to spend money on commercial insurance they do not get to take advantage of any surge. Yes they can get rides one after another but a few surges would be nice to build up the war chest for repairs and such.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

stiflers mom said:


> The map inside the map that is the airport here is set to never Surge here in Denver.
> The whole state could be RED at the same time, but that little airport square will never go RED.
> Even in white-out blizzard over the New Year's weekend I was caught in, it never goes to surge pricing.
> As I drove 10MPH for the 10 miles it takes to get away from the airport, I continued to reject fare requests. The app would ping as quickly as I could bring it back online time and time again. In those conditions, there's no way I'm picking someone up. I'm just looking out for my own safety. I took the hit on my acceptance rate as it fell below 50% for last week, but it was worth the experiment.
> ...


_No surge at the San Diego airport. I don't think it would make sense,riders would just hop in cabs._


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

There has been surges at SAC airport..but very rare...


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

All international airports are the same here in south Fla., PBIA, MIA and FLIA all stay yellow during surges.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Same here in New Jersey


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> All international airports are the same here in south Fla., PBIA, MIA and FLIA all stay yellow during surges.


I have a question for Uber XL and Uber Select drivers that receive requests for both categories on your partner app. What percentage of requests that you get are paying the higher XL or Select rate? I am trying to find out if it is worth buying a used minivan or nicer car for those categories.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Columbus Ohio never surges.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Never seen HOU or IAH surge.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> I have a question for Uber XL and Uber Select drivers that receive requests for both categories on your partner app. What percentage of requests that you get are paying the higher XL or Select rate? I am trying to find out if it is worth buying a used minivan or nicer car for those categories.


You're a fool if you are going to buy a vehicle to work Uber. People hate minivan's for XL's, every time an SUV arrives they breathe a sigh of relief, minivan's are also a dead giveaway for the code enforcement officers at MIA and FLIA.
The increase in fare on an XL barely is worth it as all fares have decreased, lastly you will lose an additional %8 on your fare, Uber takes %28 for XL.


----------

